# Bumper Sticker or Car Magnet?



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

EDIT: Ready for pre-orders!
http://preymodelraw.com/preymodelraw-magnets/


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I vote magnet since they are more durable :wink:

It would be cool if we could make them customizable with different silhouettes of the different breeds too...possibly add some color to it too!

And you might want to direct them to this forum too...if you can...?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm limited to the templates I find right now.... just seeing if it's viable. If there's enough interest I'll look locally and find someone that could do something like you suggest with the silhouettes or...? :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

yea i would def. put it on my car.


----------



## redheadsnotwarheads (Nov 26, 2009)

I am totally IN!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would if it was in a light blue... :biggrin:

I like the bone better as a design. The problem with the paw print is that is a cat's paw print and while most people don't know, notice, or care about the difference, it's one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Loolaw (Feb 9, 2010)

car magnet 

Definitely would love to have one


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I contacted a couple of companies today about making a custom magnet based on the bone layout... :biggrin:

Will let you all know as I hear back from them..


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Pink and I'm in. Or just black and white bone one.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I vote magnet since they are more durable :wink:
> 
> It would be cool if we could make them customizable with different silhouettes of the different breeds too...possibly add some color to it too!
> 
> And you might want to direct them to this forum too...if you can...?


ooh I agree with natalie here. but I think sticker. But i like the breed and color idea!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> The problem with the paw print is that is a cat's paw print and while most people don't know, notice, or care about the difference, it's one of my pet peeves.


 How can you tell? What's the difference? lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would totally rock that on my Grandma-mobile!!!! :biggrin:

Magnets would be better off...especially for those who don't want to ruin their paint. HOWEVER....on a lot of the bumper magnets I've seen, the picture starts to peel away from the magnet. Don't know how you would know if that would happen without trying out a batch first but it's just a thought. :wink:


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah-very cool.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> I would totally rock that on my Grandma-mobile!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Magnets would be better off...especially for those who don't want to ruin their paint. HOWEVER....on a lot of the bumper magnets I've seen, the picture starts to peel away from the magnet. Don't know how you would know if that would happen without trying out a batch first but it's just a thought. :wink:




I am with you, I don't want to put a sticker on my baby...er...car. 
But I'm all over a magnet.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I vote magnet with bone design too. I have never really been one to decorate my car, but this may just be the thing to get me to. 

I was thinking about this last night and wondered about this:

You know how people have those bumper stickers that say things like "Hunters do it with a Gun", and "Thespians do it on Stage"? Well what about "My Doggy Does it Raw Style"? That makes me giggle, and is weird enough to prompt a conversation about raw feeding. I dunno. Just a thought! :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I would totally rock that on my Grandma-mobile!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Magnets would be better off...especially for those who don't want to ruin their paint. HOWEVER....on a lot of the bumper magnets I've seen, the picture starts to peel away from the magnet. Don't know how you would know if that would happen without trying out a batch first but it's just a thought. :wink:


The company I looked into says theirs don't do that :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> "My Doggy Does it Raw Style"


I like this. For one its bold enough to get people's attention with just what it says. Two, its thought provoking because people have to think about what that means...since we all know dog's do it doggie style and that is certainly what this message DOESN'T say!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

We need to get a 'like' button on here. lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ That is kinda what the "thanks" button is for to me....not just thanks for posting that but "I like that!" kinda button. There DEFINITELY needs to be a "dislike" button on here though...just sayin' :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> How can you tell? What's the difference? lol


Cats have retractable claws, so you won't see the claw marks on their paw prints. Dogs, on the other hand, don't have retractable claws so you will always see their claws on their paw prints, unless they just have really really short claw :smile:


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

I vote for sticker.
I can wax the car in the location of the future sticker and that will allow it to come off easier. If I did not wax the area first, vinegar, a heat gun or wd-40 helps to remove the gunk.

The issue with magnets is simple, cheap one's rust. Magnetic material is easy to find. However, Barium-Ferrite(BaFe) & Strontium-Ferrite (SrFe) won't rust without a fight.

This sticker could warn strangers at the front door of our home. Who wants to be eaten alive?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Love love LOVE it!!! Thanks Jon!

Richelle


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I vote for a vinyl sticker for the back or side windows ...Cheap, and easy if they need to be removed.

Personally I don't like the idea of sticking a magnet on my car for long periods of time. I've seen them eat away at paint


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

t0nnn said:


> I vote for a vinyl sticker for the back or side windows ...Cheap, and easy if they need to be removed.
> 
> Personally I don't like the idea of sticking a magnet on my car for long periods of time. I've seen them eat away at paint


Oh yeah!
Great idea.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

t0nnn said:


> I vote for a vinyl sticker for the back or side windows ...Cheap, and easy if they need to be removed.


I have two malamute vinyl stickers on my car windows. They are very durable. Had them for about 3 years now...


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I have 2 vinyl's on my cycle windscreen and it's been going strong for 3 years now. Even after washing at least once a week during riding season.


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I like window stickers better than stickers on the body or magnets on the body. I am more of a window decorator :smile:. They are easy to take off too...just take a hair dryer to them for a few seconds and they start peeling away!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> ^^^ That is kinda what the "thanks" button is for to me....not just thanks for posting that but "I like that!" kinda button. There DEFINITELY needs to be a "dislike" button on here though...just sayin' :wink:


I've caught myself doing the same. lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm good with anything....

I do like that "My doggie does it raw style." though. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

So, any news on the bumper sticker/magnet thingys? :smile:


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

t0nnn said:


> I vote for a vinyl sticker for the back or side windows ...Cheap, and easy if they need to be removed.
> 
> Personally I don't like the idea of sticking a magnet on my car for long periods of time. I've seen them eat away at paint


That happened to my husbands truck. We will never use magnets again on our vehicles. Stickers only.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

jdatwood said:


>


"Raw style" is definately more appetizing then '...organs'. I'll vote for this if I have to. 
What a great idea!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BUMP

Anyone still interested in these?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes! These bumper stickers will make me famous! :tongue:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I may consider one if the price is right . I prefer window decals (that remove with no issues) or magnets as they are easy to remove . I am not picky on the style or anything but the bigger the better LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so in! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They'll be reasonably priced. I don't want to get rich on them. Just cover costs and supply a good product :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What about something like this:

















Of course better put together. 
This is just me, paint, and 3:15am talking here. :tongue:
But, I'd totally buy something like this. 




*sigh* 9:45 already...


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

DO EEEEETTTTTT!!!!! I want one. :biggrin:

I do also like those breed specific ones as well. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd get one of it was a bumper sticker. I've had a magnet before from the Kennedy Space Center....someone stole it.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I'd get one of it was a bumper sticker. I've had a magnet before from the Kennedy Space Center....someone stole it.


Yeah Florida!!!! LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> Of course better put together.
> This is just me, paint, and 3:15am talking here. :tongue:
> But, I'd totally buy something like this.
> 
> ...


Going breed specific would make it a LOT harder for me to recover costs. Typically you have to purchase in bulk (2-500 at a time) to get a reasonable price


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The breed specific ones would be nice too but as Jon said it may be too difficult to get them cheap. But I'm willing to pay a decent price for one.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the yellow one!  And I agree - bumper sticker because some people DO steal the magnets! SHEESH!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Going breed specific would make it a LOT harder for me to recover costs. Typically you have to purchase in bulk (2-500 at a time) to get a reasonable price



Hmm. 
Well, it was a thought, anyway. 
No one has stolen my magnets yet. But then again, i live in Utah. :biggrin:
I am hesitant to put stickers on my car for fear it won't come off or it will ruin the paint. I wash my car once a week, for which I remove my magnets, as well as for the monthly hand waxing. (new car... I'm in love... it gets "babied" still HAHA)


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would want one, either magnet or sticker!!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll buy one :smile:

I prefer magnets but sticker is fine too.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Just a suggestion on design.


E E 
F D

RAW 

I'll try to explain it. the letters would be in the pad and the word "raw" would be in the palm part. Im TERRIBLE with ANYTHING on the computer, so i cant really post designs or links. But you kinda get the idea. . Maybe someone with skills could decipher what im trying to express. thanks. just my 2cents. Ok i just looked at my post and its NOTHING like i set up. hopefully you'll get the idea


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I get it! Cool idea... if the initial run is successful enough I may look into alternatives like this :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Something like this?? :biggrin:










ETA: These would retail for about $6 plus shipping. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Awesome!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Bro, you are the man !!!!!!!! Thats 100% what i was trying to describe. I need to step up my skills if i want be on this forum... Thanks !!! Put me down for 4. PM me when your ready.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes! I love it!
I would love a magnet! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sensing these are more desired than the original style mockups?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I like this last one the best, as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd buy one. 
Either a window decal or magnet. I'm still not sold on putting stickers on the new car. It's still my baby. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^Yup. I don't do bumper stickers either. I'd love a decal or magnet.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Linsey, you'd be surprised how easily stickers come off. I pulled the stickers off of my old sportbike (the ones put on by the manufacturer) with a hair dryer and a little GoofOff
Goof Off | Removes the Tough Stuff

No damage to the paint whatsoever

Looks like I'll move forward with the magnets though. I'm still researching suppliers but will post a final mockup once I'm ready to place the order


----------



## Maegan (Dec 28, 2010)

BUMP! anything on these?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, I just heard back today with a price I can manage...

I'll probably set them up for orders in the next week or so :biggrin:

Here's the mockup they submitted... any changes?









Looks like we're gonna fall into what I'd originally estimated... ~$6/ea plus shipping


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I like it!! Is it sticker or magnetic??


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Magnet :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woooot!!!! sign me up for two please!!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so getting one, too!

I talked to someone in Petco today about PMR. hehe. She seemed really interested. She had just adopted her dog from the Humane Society today! Hope she calls to set up some playdates with my rascals so I can talk more with her about it!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the size ?


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

I will definitely get a car magnet.


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

I'd love one


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Me too, me too! I want one! :biggrin:


----------



## BTDogRaw (Dec 8, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I may consider one if the price is right . I prefer window decals (that remove with no issues) or magnets as they are easy to remove . I am not picky on the style or anything but the bigger the better LOL


Do you mean window decals as in window clings? I vote for those. Love them! Love this idea, too! Sign me up!

Amy J-K


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

Those are cute!  If I didn't already have one, I would get one.  I made my own on a magnet site. Very simple. Let me see if I can find a picture.


----------



## DeltaNDoc (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, and the looks you get are HILARIOUS! Lol I was once in front of a fellow college student and she had a passenger. I saw her mouth to her passenger from my rearview mirror, 'raw fed? what is that?' Lol Cracked me up.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I love the new design! I'm definitely getting one :smile:


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I will be buying one too! :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

bully4life said:


> What's the size ?


Holidays here were so crazy I forgot to respond.

Dimensions are 5.6" x 5.4"

Should have these available for purchase in the next few days...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. I have to admit I wasn't following the thread, Jon do you have car magnets that say"my dogs are raw fed"? If you do I'd like a few.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

First post was updated with the final design
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2412-bumper-sticker-car-magnet.html#post22090

If these are popular enough we can look into a second design down the road :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I want....like....three. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are great, I'll need three also!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ready for pre-orders!
PreyModelRaw magnets! | Prey Model Raw

Should start shipping by the 20th. :biggrin:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Those are super cool, but due to my social anxiety things that inspire questions and conversations aren't always good for me,lol.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If someone asked you could just tell them to check out the website on the magnet as it explains it better than you ever could :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Apparantly I can't get into the website?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Apparantly I can't get into the website?


What happens when you click on the URL?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I signed up along time ago and now it tells me that the user name is already taken but I can't seem to figure out my password, I don't remember ever getting an email with a password from Prey Model Raw


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I guess I signed up along time ago and now it tells me that the user name is already taken but I can't seem to figure out my password, I don't remember ever getting an email with a password from Prey Model Raw


Shouldn't need to sign up for PreyModelRaw to order the magnets. Just click through the Add to Cart button and you'll be redirected to PayPal :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, O.K. what an idiot!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Nah, no worries :biggrin:


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

Do you ship internationally?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

bumblegoat said:


> Do you ship internationally?


I could! Just would have to check on rates...

Looks like it would be roughly $6 to ship to Sweden


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd vote for anything as well! As long as it promotes RAW!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you deliver to Grand Junction? LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I doubt we will have them by then but if we do we will bring them with for sure!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the magnet and design, but that would get stolen off of my car in a heartbeat. Any chance of having it available in a static cling vinyl decal?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I'm thinking I should be seeing these anytime soon???????


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

They're up on the PMR website...I ordered mine last night :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So, I thought I asked a question but I apparantly didn't ask correctly!

Are these coming in the mail this week?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We ordered these but they haven't been shipped to us yet. As soon as they get shipped to us we will ship them out to you!!!


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Just ordered 2. Thanks.


----------

